# Input needed What would you like to ask the Chapman University's Dodge College of Film and Media Arts Admissions Office?



## Alexa P. (Oct 5, 2021)

Exciting news: *Dodge College of Film and Media Arts has agreed to interview with FilmSchool.org later in October! *Take a look at other film schools featured in our Admissions Department Interview series:




How to Get Into AFI: Exclusive Advice From the Admissions Office (Part 1)​Ask anyone about where to go to film school, and you’re bound to hear the American Film Institute Conservatory. First established in 1967, AFI is world renowned for producing pioneers and trailblazers in the film industry. In 2020, the Hollywood Reporter ranked AFI as the top film school in...





How to get Into USC Film School: An Interview With an SCA Admissions Committee Member​Considered by many to be the best film school in the world, it’s no wonder why the USC School of Cinematic Arts (SCA) is so sought after by prospective undergraduate and graduate students alike. However, the film school’s prestige can often make the application process particularly stressful and...

*Here are a few questions I plan to ask: *

1. What is your average financial aid package?
2. How active is Dodge College’s alumni network and how does it support students during and after graduation?
3. How does the new Dodge College Careers office support current students and alumni?
4. Tell us about your Filmmakers-in-Residence program. How are Dodge College students selected to work with these big industry players?
5. Is your Summer Film Academy a good foothold for getting into Dodge College at the collegiate level?
6. How does Dodge College ensure that there is diversity and inclusion among students, staff, and administrators?

The interview will cover both undergraduate and graduate admissions. You can* submit your questions no later than October 13 at 11:59 p.m. (PST).*

In case you didn't know...Dodge College jumped to #4 on The Hollywood Reporter's list of the 25 best U.S. film school this year. We recommend reading more about the program and dean Stephen Galloway in our how COVID-19 changed going to film school piece.

*Finally, a huge thank you to our Supporting Members! You make articles like these possible.  Please consider upgrading your account today for access to our private student clubs and forums, database of film school applications (3,300+ and counting!) and even more perks. *


----------



## Chris W (Oct 12, 2021)

How important are letters of recommendation? Does it matter who they are from? Should it be a variety of sources?


----------



## Chris W (Oct 16, 2021)

And of course the usuals.... A quick brainstorm below...


What makes a good personal statement?
Any tips for the portfolio?
How important is the interview? Any tips?
How are scholarships determined? Amount of scholarships given?
What's the most important part of the application?
How many applicants do they receive for undergrad and graduate?
Difference between undergrad and graduate programs? 
How is the application process different between u grad and grad?
Why attend Chapman vs other programs? Why is it worth attending vs others?
How much collaboration between concentrations?
What advice do you have for people applying to Chapman? Number one tip?
What do applicants worry about that they really don't need to worry about?
Are students able to work as well or is it pretty much full time study?
How much job placement help do they receive? Finding internships? Work in LA?
What's the typical path for a recent graduate of Chapman for working in the industry?
Please let us know everyone if you have questions as well.


----------



## Chris W (Nov 4, 2021)

This interview is now live: 














 How to get into Chapman's Dodge College of Film and Media Arts: Tips from the Department of Admissions (Part 1)


					Rising to number 4 on the Hollywood Reporter's annual rankings of the best U.S. film schools, Dodge College of Film and Media Arts at Chapman University is a hidden gem outside of Hollywood. Notable alumni include the Duffer brothers (Stranger Things), Justin Simien (Dear White People), and...
				


Alexa P.
Nov 4, 2021








5.00 star(s)


			1 ratings
		


Category: Admissions Dept. Interviews


----------

